# Brandon Crisp Found Dead.



## Ferrariman (Nov 5, 2008)

15-year-old Brandon Crisp of Toronto has supposedly been found dead.

If you don't know, Crisp ran away from home after his parents took away his XBox360 for playing too much CoD4. Police suspect he met with someone he met online.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Police have found the body of missing Barrie-area boy Brandon Crisp. He was found on Fifth Line in the Barrie area.
> 
> The 15-year-old had been missing since running away from home on Oct. 13 after a fight with his parents over his video gaming habits.


----------



## Jax (Nov 5, 2008)

Great, another "an hero".

Sucks to be the parents now, but they didn't raise that kid right. He was certainly too spoiled.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 5, 2008)

Very very sad. Who would have ever though taking a video game away from your kid could ultimately lead to their death...


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 5, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Great, another "an hero".
> 
> Sucks to be the parents now, but they didn't raise that kid right. He was certainly too spoiled.



Im not sure I agree with that.. some kids get a little too attached to their online lives.. doesnt mean they didnt parent him right. The fact that he took the game away at all tells me they were at least trying to parent him properly.


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the full thing.  If you want updates about it go here.

I'm really sad about this, it'll be very hard for the family.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 5, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mom took my SNES aways a lot of times and I never ran away from home.. I certainly wasn't happy with that, but I was aware that she wasn't doing nothing bad and I should be studying instead of playing Donkey Kong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So.. that's really sad, and a stupid way to die.. but I agree with Jax.


----------



## Law (Nov 5, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cockroachman, I had the EXACT same thing with my mom!

Seriously, one time I was really close to beating King. K. Rool and she turned my SNES off!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a shame that people have to die like this.

At least it teaches everyone else not to meet anyone you know from the internet. Just don't. For all you all know, I could be some kind of maniac who likes to torture little children. I don't understand that 15 year old children still don't fully realize this...

That said, I really feel for this boy and his family. They didn't do anything wrong, and yet something as terrible as this happens.


----------



## 3020 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow... just today i noticed a missing child report posted on my schools bulletin board of Brandon, Sine i live in the Toronto area. That really sucks for the family, though I do think his reason for running away were beyond retarded.


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

wow that sucks. wat a way to go. sucks to be the parents


----------



## soliunasm (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to:


Spoiler













Spoiler











Condolences to the family, however this is mostly the dad's fault(Because he told the kid to go and try it), and the fact they most likely didn't beat him.

/b/ and /v/ have made me an emotionless bastard.


----------



## Trolly (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, horrible stuff. Poor kid didn't know what he was getting himself into.
And saying it was a display of bad parenting is just pointing the finger before you even know a thing, the guy seemed quite reasonable and understanding in his interview.


----------



## soliunasm (Nov 5, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Man, horrible stuff. Poor kid didn't know what he was getting himself into.
> And saying it was a display of bad parenting is just pointing the finger before you even know a thing, the guy seemed quite reasonable and understanding in his interview.


If you:
A. Let your own child walk out of the house, while helping him pack for it(Assuming you don't know where he is going), you are a horrible parent.
B. Let the child play so many hours knowing his grades are horrible without intervening, you are a horrible parent.

Seriously, the man helped his child walk out the door.
The least they could have done is have a talk with the kid.
Also, did he have a curfew?


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 5, 2008)

poor lad.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think he met up with anybody online after running away.  I think he was upset with his parents and ran away but I don't think he met up with someone.  Ontario has been hit with many cold days this past month and it's most likely that he froze to death.

A lot of anti-videogame people/groups are going to eat this up but it really has nothing to do with videogames or the boy's xbox.  The 15 year old boy was punished by his parents for playing too many games and rather than accept his punishment, he ran away.  So who do we blame?  I would say the boy should be blamed more than his parents in this case.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> I don't think he met up with anybody online after running away.  I think he was upset with his parents and ran away but I don't think he met up with someone.  Ontario has been hit with many cold days this past month and it's most likely that he froze to death.
> 
> A lot of anti-videogame people/groups are going to eat this up but it really has nothing to do with videogames or the boy's xbox.  The 15 year old boy was punished by his parents for playing too many games and rather than accept his punishment, he ran away.  So who do we blame?  I would say the boy should be blamed more than his parents in this case.


I was thinking the same thing, but wouldn't someone try to help the poor kid?


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Nov 5, 2008)

i know that guy it sad that knowing somebody that a close friend and had to die


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 5, 2008)

@mods & admins

can we have a sorta memorial section for passed away gamers on the front page.
just like that lad from the A W forum.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 5, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> The least they could have done is have a talk with the kid.



Well, the parents did take the right step and try to discipline the son so I'm sure they talked to their son or the son knew the consequences if he didn't keep his grades up or played too many videogames.  A lot of kids though, don't listen, don't think or don't care and it's even worse when they're 14 or 15 years old.  Taking away a kid's xbox/videogame isn't a serious punishment but it was enough to cause this kid to run away from home.  Were the parents right to punish their kid?  Absolutely.  He was 15 and still living under their roof.  He needed to respect their rules.  Was the boy right to run away from home? No.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

How crazy...

Pretty sad too. But I do agree that the boy should be the center of attention, not the parents.

The parents took away his Xbox. Big deal? He probably would of got it back a week later. It's not like they abused him with bumps and bruises.

It was the kids actions that fxcked him up.

Goes to show how video games now a days really can affect people.


----------



## Try2bcool (Nov 5, 2008)

One less obnoxious XBOT on the interwebs.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty stupid if you ask me. But I feel terrible for the parents regardless. They must feel so much guilt right now. If I had a child, I wouldn't introduce him to games until he's 10. But that's pretty hard since games are pretty much advertised everywhere.


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh wow... that's pretty sad :\ Microsoft even had a reward on him or something... I was hoping they'd find the kid. Even though he's a dumbass and probably doesn't deserve to be found, everyone was trying very hard to find him.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2008)

There has to be another reason besides taking away the video games...my parents have always taken video games away from me even in times when I was an extremely depressed teenager yet still I pulled through...

Now I'm married, have a job and I'm still an avid gamer.  I'm not isolated from society and I have a sense of humor among people.  I will admit that gaming is actually holding my life back a bit but it is not a primary source of regression.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> PyroJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would think so, but nope.

They recently did a story on my local news about how people don't even do anything to help missing children.  For the story, they put up a fake flyer of a missing child, placed the child like 60 feet from the pole the flyer was on.  She was just sitting there at a bench.  People were walking past, they had seen the flyer, and some actually admitted to just wanting to "stay out of it".


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 5, 2008)

Man,I hate when stuff like this happens,makes the news go on about how games make people violent and stuff.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 5, 2008)

I thank my mum for only letting me play videogames (PSX and GameBoy) 14 hours a week when I was young, and I got used to it. 

Could Crisp have ran away as well if his 360 went RRoD and his parents didn't want to fix it?


----------



## m-p{3} (Nov 5, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. He might have been a nice kid, but was probably having a single issue, and I know it's hard to get out of it: videogame addiction. Too bad their parents couldn't help him in time.


----------



## N3CR0P57 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm just glad they found him. It must be such a weight off the parents shoulders at least knowing. I live in the same city and could tell you of the hell the parents of the last person that went missing went through as pieces of her body slowly started appearing all over town. They still haven't found them all. They still have no suspects, no motive, the Barrie city police have no clue. My condolences to the Crisp family in their time of sorrow. Games?!?! A tragic loss of life.....all over games?!?! Such a waste.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, but wouldn't someone try to help the poor kid?



Well, I'm sure his parents were trying to help.  Brandon could've gone to his friends but he ran away on Canadian Thanksgiving Day and his friends might not have been available to talk to then.  In Canada, we also have a kid's help line which he could've called.

According to reports, Brandon ran away on the same day he argued with his parents so running away was an spur of the moment impulse.

I can't imagine what the parents are going through right now.  Poor parents.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyway, I don't think anyone killed him, it seems pretty unlikely to me. The investigators would have said something if a death by murder was obvious. He probably set up camp and just died of something being exposed to the wilderness and stress. Which means that his parents are the ones to blame for his death. Video games, although they were part of it, were not near the root cause of it.



Spoiler



Investigators: Watch out for the martyrdom grenade


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 5, 2008)

I personally it was both the parents fault, and the kids fault.


----------



## Trolly (Nov 5, 2008)

Who here votes that it was a combination of factors, and not one single thing?
And that we should stop pointing the finger at single things even though we really know nothing about what happened within the situation!


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Who here votes that it was a combination of factors, and not one single thing?
> And that we should stop pointing the finger at single things even though we really know nothing about what happened within the situation!


+1.

All we can do now is try to help the family deal with it.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 5, 2008)

If we're gonna play the blame game, then I'm gonna do this realistically.  I blame the kid for his own death.  If he had any common sense, he wouldn't have ran away from home, and certainly wouldn't have stayed out in the cold.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is very sad indeed but you shouldn't say the kid was retarded or whatever the kid's dead have some respect, and you don't know what was going through his head so its unfair to judge someone like that.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 6, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> This is very sad indeed but you shouldn't say the kid was retarded or whatever the kid's dead have some respect, and you don't know what was going through his head so its unfair to judge someone like that.



It's not unfair at all.  I'm being realistic about this.  Besides, you didn't even know the kid.  Do you know how many people die every day because of the stupid decisions they make?  I don't see you saying anything about them, why not?  Is it only because M$ offered money this time?


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know what he was thinking, but let's all agree to do more rational thinking.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Nov 6, 2008)

R.I.P Brandon Crisp
He gave his life to save the future.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 6, 2008)

No, that doesn't mean he was stupid it means he was obviously ill informed of the dangers he could get into. If he knew then he wouldn't have made that decision.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone who lives in his area here know of an address where we can send condolences to the family?

Just curious.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 6, 2008)

He probably ran away because of bad parenting.  Perhaps the parents just used the whole XBOX thing as an excuse.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 6, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Anyone who lives in his area here know of an address where we can send condolences to the family?
> 
> Just curious.



erm...... ask local police?


----------



## Midna (Nov 6, 2008)

Really, this could have been anything. It could have been bad parenting, like DeMoN said, but my personal theory is that Brandon was a spoiled child, and his father finally wanted to step in about it. Brandon probably couldn't handle that, never having had something like that happen  to him, so he ran away, and froze to death. That or he had mental issues and made an irrational and fatal decision as a result.

Poor parents, poor Brandon.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 6, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you ask your local police if there was a dead person in a state halfway across your country? Neither would I =p

Im not stating this is what happened by the way, but I wanted to mention that this kids self esteem could very likely have been low, he might not have had a ton of RL friends and ran away because once the xbox was taken away he felt like he was being seperated from his friends. Just a theory anyways Im pretty much done on this topic.

RIP Brandon


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Tsk, and I was looking for the kid for the reward. >.> 



Joking aside, that kid is a total idiot, he shouldn't have ran away in the first place, when your parents try to discipline you, it's a perfect opportunity to prove that you are a better person than they think, but what did this kid do? He ran away because of a freaking XBox, I doubt his parents would have kept it away from him for more than a week anyway. This is as bad as that kid who died because he buried his head in the sand because he thought he was a sand ninja.


Let it be a lesson to children far and wide...that is, if they can actually understand the message here instead of blaming the parents.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 6, 2008)

It must be hard for the parents right now....as for who's fault it is, I probably think it's a combination of both bad parenting and video game addiction.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 6, 2008)

moral of the story: take your Xbox when you run away from home
that way, if someone threatens to kill you
you can use your xbox to trade for your life.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> moral of the story: take your Xbox when you run away from home
> that way, if someone threatens to kill you
> you can use your xbox to trade for your life.



kid: no, mr. cold weather! here take my xbox , just dont freeze me to death!
mr cold weather: is this modded?
kid: yeah



and the kid lives


----------



## ganons (Nov 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> moral of the story: take your Xbox when you run away from home
> that way, if someone threatens to kill you
> you can use your xbox to trade for your life.



lol


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

Stupid and spoiled kid+Parents who pamper kids too much=This....I feel really bad for the parents though...


----------



## jan777 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah

cant he just take the time to figure out where the xbox is hidden? then play when he is alone?


i do that


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Stupid and spoiled kid+Parents who pamper kids too much=This....I feel really bad for the parents though...


I actually feel sorry about the kid that died, it's parents will live on.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 6, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Really, this could have been anything. It could have been bad parenting, like DeMoN said, but my personal theory is that Brandon was a spoiled child, and his father finally wanted to step in about it. Brandon probably couldn't handle that, never having had something like that happen  to him, so he ran away, and froze to death. That or he had mental issues and made an irrational and fatal decision as a result.



True but remember, Brandon was 15 and most 15 year old kids are already difficult to handle as is.  It's possible that Brandon wasn't intentionally spoiled but just didn't know how to handle losing his xbox (which sadly, was probably the most important thing to him.)  

When I was 15, I would've been angry if my parents took away my Sega Genesis or Commodore 64.  I probably wouldn't have run away because that's the stupidest and most childish thing a kid can do but I'm sure I would've slammed my fair share of bedroom doors or not talk to my parents for awhile.  I'm not saying this is what all 15 year old kids should do but it's most likely what they'll do.  Most 15 year old kids are like that.  *At 15, you're too young to be treated like an adult and too old to be treated like a baby. * Being 15 was awkward for most of us and will continue to be awkward for future generations.  If anything, it'll be even harder for future generations because they now have ipods, xboxes, ps3s, ds, internet, cellphones, etc.  Kids are inadvertently spoiled nowadays.

I'm thinking Brandon wanted to have an important online gaming session that day (despite it being Canadian Thanksgiving) but the parents didn't want him to play games.  They argued, the parents took away his xbox (which they were right to do) and he got so upset that he ran away.  Sadly, running away cost him his life.

Who is to blame?  Both the parents and son because both parties could've handled things differently but Brandon should be blamed more because he ran away.  The parents should've explained things to him nicely and the son should've listened.  I bet he even thought to himself "I hate my parents for taking away my xbox.  I'll run away and that'll show them!"  If Brandon wanted to get out of the house and not talk to his parents for awhile, fine.  Go outside and cool off for a few hours on the front porch.  He shouldn't have packed his stuff and run away.  That solves nothing and doesn't help him or his parents.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 6, 2008)

@Pyro

Thanks for one of the most intelligent posts thus far on the subject.


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 6, 2008)

spoilt kid...I'm 15...All I can say to Parents is that the 360 comes with really good parental controls. USE THEM.


----------



## night_chrono (Nov 7, 2008)

at 15 is when my parents packed up and left.  I have raised myself since then.  I like to think I turned out mostly decent.

When I was growing up I was only allowed to play 64 on the weekends (and birthdays/christmas).  If I did something wrong I got it taken away.  I never ran away or anything like that.  Yea I would slam and scream about it sometimes but I would do extra chores and stuff and would get it back sooner.

The thought of running away never occurred to me ever.  I think its two idiot parents having an idiot child and a rare case of true Darwinism.  Hope they don't have any other kids.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 7, 2008)

What kind of parents blames their sons death on video games? Taking a LITTLE blame is one thing, not taking ANY blame is another.


----------



## Kaan (Nov 9, 2008)

uhm seriously what is the point of this thread?
there are people and children dying everywhere but are we opening a thread for them? no
did brandon crisp made a homebrew game? no


----------



## jan777 (Nov 9, 2008)

well he dies because of video game addiction?

so much addiction that he ran away and froze himself to death?


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 9, 2008)

i live in toronto so i've been hearing about this a lot over the last 2 weeks. just heard on the radio this morning he was found under a large tree with 'chest injuries consistent with falling from a tree'


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 9, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> uhm seriously what is the point of this thread?
> there are people and children dying everywhere but are we opening a thread for them? no
> did brandon crisp made a homebrew game? no



If they died under circumstances which involved gaming, we probably would open threads for them yes. Stupid troll.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 9, 2008)

rather sad death...Psychologist should probably look more into this...like WoW addicts and to protect future addicts?


----------



## soliunasm (Nov 9, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> rather sad death...Psychologist should probably look more into this...like WoW addicts and to protect future addicts?


The news just found out today that he was on many meds for ADD.


----------

